# New to Forum with SE-R



## Godsmack (Dec 16, 2003)

I just purchased my 2004 SE-R in sunburst Yellow. Got it for 14,500 out the door, with lifetime tires, and everything else stock. Im loving the car so far, very nice power compared to my old MX6 V4 and the style kicks butt. Its got the nicest stock spoiler Ive seen on a car. 

Got a few Q's:

Whats the first thing you guys usually upgrade? Im looking into either a K&N air intake filter to improve HP even more or maybe the exhaust. 

What do you guys generally think of the 2004 SE-R's?

Nice forum guys, I will be around.

Godsmack


----------



## Berto SE-R (Jul 10, 2003)

The only thing wrong I would say about that car is the front. I personally like the 02-03 style better but everyone has their opinion. Although with an aftermarket front it would look better. But above all, congrats on your new car!


----------



## Godsmack (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree the 2003 front is much preferrable, but I took the 2004 since the price was the same and its a year newer, in the end resell value will be higher simply because of the year.

But this does bring up a rather important question I have:

Are there aftermarket kits for the front? If so where and how much and how difficult to install?

GS


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Godsmack said:


> Are there aftermarket kits for the front? If so where and how much and how difficult to install?
> 
> GS


nope, and I doubt you'll have a wide variety of body kits ever. That body style is a 1 or 2 year max run before they switch to the b16. It's much more profitable for companies to make body kits for the 00-03 models since there will be over twice as many of them on the road (4yr run vs 2).


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, I say the first thing would be an intake, free up some ponies, easy to put in, and makes some nice sound with it too. Easily the first mod most people put in their car for all those reasons.


----------



## Godsmack (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking as the first. An Air intake, K&N or something else? Also any part numbers? What works the best, looks the best, frees up the most HP?

Please help. Price?

GS


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Godsmack said:


> Thats what I was thinking as the first. An Air intake, K&N or something else? Also any part numbers? What works the best, looks the best, frees up the most HP?
> 
> Please help. Price?
> 
> GS



AEM has real good reviews with our cars... a lot of the other brands blow the MAF sensor where I have never heard of a problem with AEM doing it... and it is what most of the people have so their track record is pretty good.... you can find them on ebay for around $200.... here is one here that will run you $200 shipped to your door... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42606&item=2448868462

the best mod I have done to my car is ny hotshot header..... you can find deals on them a lot under group buys on www.thevboard.com pretty regularly for around $350.... I also just bought my catback exhaust from a group buy there for $350.... not to mention that is a great forum for SE-R owners.... it is pretty much all SE-R and SpecV owners over there.... btw... welcome to the boards and SE-R community  (btw the link I sent you to ebay is a polished cold air intake.... I think that would look best in your engine bay)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

CorNut said:


> AEM has real good reviews with our cars... a lot of the other brands blow the MAF sensor where I have never heard of a problem with AEM doing it... and it is what most of the people have so their track record is pretty good.... you can find them on ebay for around $200.... here is one here that will run you $200 shipped to your door... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42606&item=2448868462
> 
> the best mod I have done to my car is ny hotshot header..... you can find deals on them a lot under group buys on www.thevboard.com pretty regularly for around $350.... I also just bought my catback exhaust from a group buy there for $350.... not to mention that is a great forum for SE-R owners.... it is pretty much all SE-R and SpecV owners over there.... btw... welcome to the boards and SE-R community  (btw the link I sent you to ebay is a polished cold air intake.... I think that would look best in your engine bay)



Every brand CAI has blown several MAFs. Some people seem to think only Injen has, some people think only AEM has, some think only the Hotshot has, but each has blown their fair share of MAFs on these cars.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Every brand CAI has blown several MAFs. Some people seem to think only Injen has, some people think only AEM has, some think only the Hotshot has, but each has blown their fair share of MAFs on these cars.



well, I'm sure you read this before... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=17786 but if you read through all of the pages.... not one blown MAF sensor is due to an AEM  I'm sure somebody somewhere has... but overall for how many people have AEM intakes... the blown MAF sensor ratio is very low... I have seen people's MAF's go out on the stock intake tho so I am willing to say that those MAF's that went out with an AEM if you say you know people who have blown them... it's a good chance that it wasn't due to the CAI... it mighta just been a faulty part from Nissan.. I hate to say that tho... cause Nissan uses only the BEST quality parts for their Sentras... right??? 









right.........


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

most of the blown MAFs from b15sentra are from the AEM, and there are quite a few


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Haven't heard of any blown from the nismo one. I've only heard of one blown from the AEM. That's it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That's because VERY few people have the nismo cai
That's like comparing the blown MAFs from the Megan CAI to Injen or something


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Godsmack said:


> I just purchased my 2004 SE-R in sunburst Yellow. Got it for 14,500 out the door, with lifetime tires, and everything else stock. Im loving the car so far, very nice power compared to my old MX6 V4 and the style kicks butt. Its got the nicest stock spoiler Ive seen on a car.
> 
> Got a few Q's:
> 
> ...



Congrats, hope u like it. I think in a few months there will be a body kit available from Nismo for the 04. 

If u want an intake, I have a Jim Wolf pop charger, I'll sell u....$70 shipped.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

I know not to many people have the nismo. Just saying, the people who have it now haven't blown any MAF's.


----------



## Godsmack (Dec 16, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> Congrats, hope u like it. I think in a few months there will be a body kit available from Nismo for the 04.
> 
> If u want an intake, I have a Jim Wolf pop charger, I'll sell u....$70 shipped.



How good is the Jim Wolf? Hom much gain will I see in ponies? Also What condition is it in?

GS


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Godsmack said:


> How good is the Jim Wolf? Hom much gain will I see in ponies? Also What condition is it in?
> 
> GS



Great condition, in SCC it dynoed about 4 hp and tq through out the rev band.
I had it on my car for about 8000miles. Plus when the secondaries open it sounds wicked. Its also good if your worried about cold air intake and its really easy to take on or off.


----------

